
Overleaf v2–Launch Announcement - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/654-overleaf-v2-launch-announcement
======
JohnHammersley
Overleaf (or writeLaTeX as we were back then) got off the ground in part
thanks to early support from the HN community.

Last year we joined forces with ShareLaTeX, and the culmination of a year's
efforts in combining the two platforms is about to be released in full (it's
been in beta for most of 2018).

Feedback is always appreciated, good or bad, and so I wanted to post this here
to see what the HN community makes of it, over five years since we first got
started :)

